# usb issue on a gripped 70D camera



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 28, 2014)

has any one had a issue with a 70D gripped body that sometimes wont sync with a pc for down load? I tried to down load the camera and have been using my old t1i cable thought the cable finally died how ever this was not the case. I then tried my wife's sl1 and it synced perfectly
still puzzled I tried reseating the battery pack in the grip and restarting the camera that worked

is this a bug to be reported or something already known?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it a Canon grip or third party? Are you using Genuine Canon batteries?

If you have narrowed it down to the grip being installed, and its a genuine Canon grip, then contact Canon. Batteries can also be counterfeit and cause weird things to happen.

If its a third party grip, Canon won't help you.


----------



## sama (Sep 29, 2014)

"sometimes wont sync" and "old t1i cable" ??

Why don't you use the original USB cable that come with your 70D ? The old one may be a bit loose thus causing contact problem.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 29, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is it a Canon grip or third party? Are you using Genuine Canon batteries?
> 
> If you have narrowed it down to the grip being installed, and its a genuine Canon grip, then contact Canon. Batteries can also be counterfeit and cause weird things to happen.
> 
> If its a third party grip, Canon won't help you.



its a bg-e14 grip that was back ordered for almost 1 month and 2 canon battery's one was the one with camera the outer a sealed package from canon. I don't do mail order I buy at a canon dealer that's been in the canon fold for over 40 years. so no counterfeits in my state most of the smaller stores have closed and I cant stand to use the super stores so I drive 135 miles to cape cod to get my canon stuff.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 29, 2014)

sama said:


> "sometimes wont sync" and "old t1i cable" ??
> 
> Why don't you use the original USB cable that come with your 70D ? The old one may be a bit loose thus causing contact problem.


 the t1i cable is longer and better built actually 6 foot apposed to 3 foot?


----------

